# Change remote codes



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I want to put to directivos recievers on top of each other in the same room is there any way to make the remote codes different? So it doesnt operate both at the same time? Thanks


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have these inscructions saved.


1. MENU> MESSAGES & SETUP> SYSTEM INFO

2. scroll down to REMOTE ADDRESS

3. point the remote away from the receiver, press and hold PAUSE & TIVO(or DIRECTV key) until the red light remains on

4. press one of the #'s on the remote between 1-9( or if a Sony 1-3), that changes the remote to a new address.

5. now point the remote towards the receiver, press the right directional button, this changes the receiver.

Never leave one tivo on any part of the INFO screen, when using remote for another, it will change to that remotes address.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks alot. Michael


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

starbiker99 said:


> I have these inscructions saved.
> 
> 1. MENU> MESSAGES & SETUP> SYSTEM INFO
> 
> ...


Just a quick add-on:

For step 5:

It doesn't have to be the right directional button to set the remote address on the TiVo, it will set it with any button press.


----------

